# dragon pics



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Have yet to post a pic of the two dragons together... I think theyre in love...

View attachment 124348

View attachment 124349


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

jhahaha thats cute


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love how beardies will pile on each other. It's damn cute.

I was in at the store I used to work at the other day and they have a whack load of little babies in right now and they were all piled up on top of each other on this thick branch to get near the heat. I should've taken a pic - but didn't have my camera and forgot my phone (which has a 2.0mp camera at least) at home!

Keep working on those shots. With those fantastic looking beardies there's no reason why you couldn't one day end up with np-potm.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

cool pics, great lookin dragons


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

This is a family orentated forum! those pics are obscene!!!

J/k nice drags!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I LOVE the color of your first dragon...she is getting BIG!!!!!!!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

changing positions ei...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> I LOVE the color of your first dragon...she is getting BIG!!!!!!!!


yeah thanks, her color is amazing... i was hoping for more yellow but the orange is really taken off on her, and the purple crossbars are starting--- the little on will show much lighter colors...


----------

